# Problem restarting Ibook G4. Please help!!!



## layoyo (May 25, 2007)

Hello,

I have an ibook G4 10.3.9 and I tried installing 10.4 but in the middle of te process, it stalled. I´ve been trying to restart the computer but I only get as far as the grey screen with the apple icon in the middle and the grey wheel spinning with no end. 

I tried inserting the original OS X Disc 1 and restarting the computer pressing the C key but apparently it does not read it because the grey screen appears (with no apple icon in the center), and I can hear the Disc spinning but then it stops and nothing happens on the screen.

I am NOT very techie, so I would appreciate someone could help me in telling me the different ways to restart the computer again and if I need to reinstall the original CDs.

The good thing is that I made a back up of all my files so no worries on that end.

Thank you in advance for helping me to get back alive my ibook.:smile:

Regards,

Layoyo.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

There are several OS X "install" CDs. Are you sure you are trying the bootable one?

Seems like the process is working, but it is not finding the right files.

_(I think there may be an option to install the OS without destroying the user data once you boot to the CD)_


----------



## layoyo (May 25, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I am trying the Install CD1. 
BTW, I was able to boot in safe mode and got the following message:
PANIC (CPU 0): UNABLE TO FIND DRIVER FOR THIS PLATFORM: POWERBOOK 6,5
NO DEBUGGER CONFIGURED - DUMPING DEBUG INFORMATION
PANIC: WE ARE HANGING HERE.....

Since I am not very technical, I am not quite sure what to do after reading that message. Which CD should I try to install??

Thank you for your help.

Layoyo


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't have my CDs here with me - they are at the office -

Since you said that your user data is backed up - how about trying a clean install of your 10.4?


----------



## layoyo (May 25, 2007)

the tiger combo update was something a download (no time to burn unto a CD) so the only thing I´ve been trying to do is install again the original software 10.3.9 (the one the came with the laptop), but everytime I place the CD in, hold down the C key and restart the computer, it does not read the CD.. I even tried restarting holding down the OPTION key, and the only drive that appear on the screen in the HD icon (not the disc image).

What can I do now?? 

Thanks!


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

OK - first thing - if you have 10.3.9, you cannot update to 10.4. You have to buy the software to upgrade the OS from 10.3 to 10.4.

The boot to CD is the C key depressed when you power up.

The OS X selection is the option key - and I think that is valid only on partitions on the fixed disks and on firewire drives.

When I need to boot to a CD, I normally:
power off
power on
press the C key and hold until I see that the boot process is starting on the CD media.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you weren't by chance doing this off the battery where you? 1st make sure its plugged into the wall. next, stick the cd in the 'book. now turn it on and hold down the option key, and keep it held until you see a screen that shows some icons. click on the cd icon, and then click on the arrow, and it should boot from the cd. if you do not get a cd icon, then the 'book isn't seeing any cds, and you could have a bad cd drive (which died in the middle of the install taking the computer's os install with it). if you don't see a hard drive icon, then the hard drive either doesn't have a bootable copy of an os, or is bad. but with that kind of error, i have to ask if you were doing a firmware update, or if the firmware was uptodate. also, were you using a version of 10.4 for the ppc cpu, or an intel cpu? if you have an ibook, then it has to be a ppc install.


----------



## layoyo (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Answering your questions:
- No, I was not working off the battery
- when I try to boot from the CD holding down the OPTION key, the only image that appears on the screen is the Hard Drive image (not the Install CD inserted on the CD drive).

Perhaps as you say, the cd drive went bad during the installlation process. If that is the problem, what do I need to do to fix it? would be a hardware or software issue? do you know if it is costly?

Thanks a lot!!!!
Layoyo


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

Resetting PRAM or PMU may help. Instuctions here under "Emergency! . . . "


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, there are places that you can send your ibook to that will repair it for you, and some can get costly. if the drive failed, its a hardware issue, and it just needs a new drive. it is something that you can order off line and replace yourself, if you feel up to it. i'd see if you can get your hands on a firewire or usb cd, or dvd, drive (any should do) and plug that into the ibook and stick the cd in that and hold down the option key. it should show up. if it doesn't, then the cd could be bad. to test that, you'd need another mac to get it to just boot from the cd.


----------



## layoyo (May 25, 2007)

Thanks so much sinclair_tm. I was also thinking about using a separate dvd drive to insert the installation CDs. I think that should do the job.

Thanks! ray:

Layoyo


----------

